# a couple of new editions to my family..



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

The Wife and I recently adopted a puppy from the local pound where we live. His name is dudley and he is a lab and collie cross but i think he is a retriver and collie cross. He is a wonderful dog very easy going. He is 5 months.
































































Here is our other new edition to the family a 2006 toyota tacoma. It was abit of hassel to get it but all the trouble was worth it in the end..


----------



## Dustman (Apr 21, 2010)

Awwww.. He's a cutie. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

I am sure seeing the border collie in that fella but then he sits like a lab, nice dog. good luck with the obedience training. (you guys watch dog whisperer right?)


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

gimlid said:


> I am sure seeing the border collie in that fella but then he sits like a lab, nice dog. good luck with the obedience training. (you guys watch dog whisperer right?)


yes we do . He is very easy going and learns very fast. I don't think we will have a problem with the obedience traning.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

wow hes a great looking dog. I love both those breeds (lab and border collie) hopefully he gets all the best traits of both!

nice truck too btw i love tacomas, my dad's got the same one but its blue.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

He is such a cuttie  nice car too


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

congrats! he is a cutie aren't they fun! reminds me of our Daisy.

I am sure you will enjoy your truck.


----------

